# Favorite Ice Presentations



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

What is your favorite ice lure, color, size for panfish?

I'm currently trying some Genz glo jigs with waxies. They are a peach color and the length of a maggot.

I have some very small spoons(1" down to 1/4") but I don't know how they compare with jigs?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

back when i targeted panfish during ice i used a glow jig similar to the Genz jig, it was called a "ratt fink" i beleive. they came in various sizes but the ones i used were about the size of a maggot. there was only one place i could find them around here and i paid $1.10 each for them. once i started using them i never used a "spoon style" jig again. something about a vertical presentation, and the glow that drove crappies and 'gills nuts! i just had to make sure each time i droped the jig back down that the knot was back on top of the eye, if it wasnt and the jig "hanged" they didt seem to want it as much. most of the time i never had to use a maggot on them, they loved them that much.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I really like a green ratfinnki in glow. Just like dink said. but my go to is a shrimpo in pink and white. Yesterday I didnt even have to tip it with any "meat" AKA grubs. I really like coustom jigs and spins.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Jammin Jigs has a jig called Slim Rats that work really well for all fish. Have seen or caught everything from gills to Bass and cats with them. Wave was out fishing me with them and didn't take long to change over. Tip with a waxie or meal worm. Go to jig for us!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i like the genz glo jigs, not sure which one you mean specifically but the fat boys are a winner, i like the genz bug too which jammin jigs also makes (something similar), also love the jj bobber fry. any tiny jig in a 10 or 12 or even 8 should work for gills, for crappie i like to step up to a #6 or 8 vertical jig tipped with a minnow. i would be conservative and stay away from the spoons but thats jmo. i also have had luck with the ratsos and shrimpos like the other guys. i would just keep it small at first and then work up from there if you want. sometimes gills like a little action on the jig, sometimes they dont. as far as colors go well that just depends. i do like the off white colors though. orange and yellow and green oh my. good luck.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

dinkbuster1 said:


> . something about a vertical presentation, and ...


or did i mean "horizontal"? geez, i'm losing my mind


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

I agree with everything that has been stated so far, but i must chime in on spoons.
granted I haven't been out as much as I would of liked tohave been, But my best day was with a 1" swedish pimple, 2 1/2" dropper vanish gold 4lb., with a single red hook size 8. 

another one I've had good success with is an Kastmaster (1/8 oz, i think), same dropper, and a small gold aberdeen hook size 10 I believe.

I have a rod rigged with one, just to drop down if i can't get them going with a jammin or a custom jig. 

just my thoughts,

Jason


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

this year ive been trying a lure that i modified. Its a small black and silver balsa rapala fat rap. I cut off all the hooks, wires and the diving lip. I then inserted some lead and a loud brass rattle. I ran some wire through its back so that it hangs vertically. The rattle is also vertical so that as i shake it the balls in the rattle easily roll back and forth, so that it makes a lot of noise with any slight movement. Off of the bottom of this I run a 4 inch dropper to a small hook. 
Thus far ive caught, saugeye, perch, and crappie when tipping it with minnowheads on a bigger octopus hook dropper.

And lots of nice gills and crappies with waxies on a smaller hook.

I like to use it when things seem dead and the fish are slow, it seems to call fish from a distance.
I would include a picture of this thing but I cant make it work.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

This has turned into a great thread with all of your posts.
There are a number of sub-topics that we could break this down further into. 

- to glow or not to glow

- best all around ice crappie presentations(rod holders, vert. jigging straight up and down, helicopter jigs that spiral out on the fall

- oils or nibbles, etc.


I have some Rat Finkie's but have never tried them. I'll put them on my short list now.

I checked out Jammin' Jigs website from his banner link after someone mentioned their jigs and wow!, I am impressed.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

My best presentation for panfish has been a small silver northland forage minnow. Tipped with a crappie nibble has outfished minnows for me. Adding a waxworm is great on the gills as well.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ruminator said:


> I checked out Jammin' Jigs website from his banner link after someone mentioned their jigs and wow!, I am impressed.


i just checked them out too, WOW is all i can say! great selection and unbeatable prices! BTW, their "rat" jigs are identical to the ones i used to use.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

My favorite is a light green glo pinmin with little black dots, never fails, except yesterday on East Reservoir.


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

The best pin min or lure is the one your buddie is killing fish on in the hole next to you and your cussing looking through all your tackel to find one like it.Thats why i now have 300 pin mins and not one like yours.Ive made one for 20 yrs that works on most lakes moon glow now makes one like it small heavey lead painted flow green chartruce with orange stripe and black eyes.Has strong hook that doesent bend or break in the middle of the best bite of the day.Or just use a Marmuska titaium russian jig.Thats Marmoooskia!
Fred


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> Jammin Jigs has a jig called Slim Rats that work really well for all fish. Have seen or caught everything from gills to Bass and cats with them. Wave was out fishing me with them and didn't take long to change over. Tip with a waxie or meal worm. Go to jig for us!


ratfinkey or however it is spelled...are the KEY to pan fish...work it REAL slow until your screen lites up-then lift gently up till"FISH ON"!! keep in mind thats pan fish!!! the big boys want AGGRESSIVE presentation!!!!


----------



## maniac1 (Nov 23, 2006)

I like the Ice cut'r bug in crazy glow or chartreuse hologram on a 1/16 oz glow jig head, tipped with a wax worm. 
James


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

> orange and yellow and green oh my.


Fred, you said a mouthful here...  ...

...


> The best pin min or lure is the one your buddie is killing fish on in the hole next to you and your cussing looking through all your tackel to find one like it.


When I went out Sunday with my fishing buddy, he outfished me 3 to 1. 
I used a 1" white glo/ silver spoon and two waxies. I caught fish, but not like him.

He used a simple orange teardrop, silver back to it, pinmin with a single waxie.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I have heard that the pimple with 2" of line and a hook or jig is a killer on fish in a "negative mood". Sorta like a Hali w/o the chain.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, and a little larger Pimple works well for Erie perching.


----------

